# Ribeye Rub Advice!



## kevina12 (Apr 28, 2016)

Looking for a custom rub or a best kept secret OTC rub for a couple of Show Me Steaks ribeyes - http://www.stlmeat.com/. 

I typically use Montreal Steak Seasoning -  which is absolutely phenomenal.  I use it on steak, American fries, baked potatoes, corn, all kinds of stuff. 

However, I'd like to hear from all of you masters of the spice before I throw these on the Char Griller.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 28, 2016)

I love Montreal. that is a great seasoning for steaks. If im making a rib-eye roast sometimes i just coat lightly in garlic infused olive oil and then shake on some kosher salt and black pepper and maybe a little more garlic. you don't want to cover up the flavor taste the beef and accentuate it!

for a steak i just see the need for a complex rub, if i need to cover up the flavor of the steak i just don't want that steak.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bena (Apr 28, 2016)

Salt / Pepper/butter...  Ribeye is  (In My opinion) the most flavorful piece of Red meat there is and I personally like the taste of beef  and would not want to cover it up with any mix of flavors (garlic/onion/red pepper/etc) is why you don't find steak seasoning beyond basic Salt (some form)  n Pepper (some mix) n Butter  in the majority of high end steakhouses. 

Would look around here at some Sous Vide technique or Reverse Sear  to up your steak eating experience.


----------



## kevina12 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks guys.  I love the taste of beef and I don't want to cover up the flavor.  I'm more interested in _enhancing_ the flavor.  I wonder if there are any other spices that compliment beef well? 

BenA - You mentioned technique, I'll definitely look into.  I think learning the art of grilling is probably one of the best way to enhance/preserve the flavor.


----------



## tropics (Apr 28, 2016)

Kevin you can use the SPO and stud the roast with some thin sliced Garlic.

Richie


----------



## radioguy (Apr 28, 2016)

I also like Montreal.  My other go to is fresh ground pepper, seasoned salt and worcestershire sauce.  Rub pepper and salt in, then a teaspoon of 
worcestershire sauce.  Sometimes I sprinkle so Old Bay seasoning.  Lessen the salt if using worcestershire or Old Bay.

RG


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2016)

I like Montreal too!

Good stuff!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2016)

Any Beef Roast I make gets a little Lea & Perrins Bold  (AKA Worcestershire "Thick") first to hold my CBP, Garlic Powder & Onion Powder on it.

That stuff doesn't cover the Great Taste of the Beef.

We tried Montreal twice---First Heavy---Then Light, and we thought it tasted like little salty pieces of Chipboard. And the little pieces fall off all over the place.

Bear


----------



## brandon91 (Apr 28, 2016)

Other than just salt and pepper which is plenty for a good steak, if I want to change it up this stuff is fantastic. I don't know if it is available in stores everywhere I am in California













meat-seasoning.jpg



__ brandon91
__ Apr 28, 2016


----------



## brandon91 (Apr 28, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Any Beef Roast I make gets a little Lea & Perrins Bold  (AKA Worcestershire "Thick") first to hold my CBP, Garlic Powder & Onion Powder on it.
> 
> That stuff doesn't cover the Great Taste of the Beef.
> 
> ...


Bear I thought the same the first time I tried it I don't care at all for the big crunchy pieces. Instead of throwing it away I put it through a spice grinder until fine and it was much better.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 28, 2016)

I've been using this Quebec Beef Spice from the Spice House lately. It is excellent on brisket. I'm doing 2 7lb prime rib roasts on Friday for guys weekend. I'm going to do one with Quebec and one just S&P. Spice House says it's great on pork too but I haven't tried it yet on pork. I'm doing 11 racks of baby back loin ribs Saturday I might do a couple up with the Quebec and see how I like it.

http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/quebec-beef-spice#


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2016)

brandon91 said:


> Bear I thought the same the first time I tried it I don't care at all for the big crunchy pieces. Instead of throwing it away I put it through a spice grinder until fine and it was much better.


That's a Great Idea!!

If I decide to try it again I will do that, but then use it lightly, because I use very little salt since a DR screwed up my Kidneys.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## paul6 (May 7, 2016)

Not a rub but I am partial to a Whiskey Marinade

1 Cup Soy Sauce

1/3 Cup Whiskey

2 Tbs Olive Oil

2 Tbs Spicy Mustard

2 Tbs Minced Garlic

2 Tbs Minced Onion

You can used dried garlic and onion

Marinade no more then 20 mins flipping half way


----------



## eternalfocus (May 7, 2016)

Personally, I'm not a fan of rub on steaks. I prefer just salt on there. I take them out the night before and salt generously and leave in the fridge uncovered. Cook them the next day and they always taste awesome


----------



## b-one (May 7, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of ribeye's but if I eat one its usually seasoned with Cajun spice. I think it pairs well with the fat of the ribeye.


----------

